# First trip to France - possible itinerary



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Good day folks.

We spent a happy few hours over the Christmas period with site books, magazines and Google maps planning our first "big trip" in the van.

We'd originally intended to head off late June, but Madame pointed out that this clashed with Wimbledon, so a hasty reschedule means we'll be going in late May instead. Our plan is a bit of a compromise between just wombling along and seeing how far we get (me) and having a definitive objective in mind (Madame - probably a legacy from camping days).

We've got 16 nights in la belle France, and are thinking as follows:

Day 1-2: Early morning shuttle to Calais, then on to a site near Giverny, to visit Monet's garden the next day.
Day 3-4: Head south with an overnight stop somewhere around the Loire, arriving at Brantome/Perigeux on the second evening
Day 5-6: Perigeux area
Day 7-9: Move on towards Cahors
Day 10-11: Uzeres/Oradour-sur-Glane (not firmed up yet)
Day 12-13 - up to the Loire for a day
Day 14-15 - to Chartres
Day 16 - final slog up to Calais for an overnight stop and shuttle the following morning.

So, what do old hands think? Too ambitious? Over-planned? As first timers, we'll book up the site for the first and last nights, but trust in the wisdom on here that we don't need to book other sites (as per a previous query I posted: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-131945-booking-sites-in-advance-or-not.html )


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Many years ago We done things like you have done but now we just take each day at a time. The main thing is to enjoy your trip and not to keep to a schedule, but take time to see things, keep of main roads and enjoy the places of the beaten track. One thing is for shore i bet you will be over the Chanel again soon. Have a great trip.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Don't forget the French Open tennis runs from 26th May to 9th June!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

You will find 'All the Aires-France' from Vicarious Books invaluable.
Two of our favourites are at Gourdon - not too far from Cahors - with free individual hard standings and electric/water 1 € for 3 hours, and Uzerche - free electric and a lovely spot by the river with views of the old hill town.

Cazzie


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My thoughts are:

First time in France then maybe you would feel more comfortable with the first and last nights booked but travelling at that time of year you should have no problem in finding places to stay without booking.

Even if you don't intend staying on aires, make a note of the location of some on your route and go take a look.

Early morning start from Cambridge - I'd be more inclined to catch a latish ferry, 20h00ish to Dunkerque, though others will suggest Calais, overnight in the carpark in front of the Dunkerque ticket office (quite safe), and then be ready to start fresh in the morning and have the whole day to adjust to French roads. If you can make that crossing on a Saturday evening that would give you virtually truck free roads all day Sunday.

By all means have an itinerary and stick to it if you really want to but most of us prefer to just wander a little and work it out as we go - France is the place to do it.


You will enjoy and you will return.


ps - 
Although I agree the All Aires is useful, don't forget there are nearly 900 aires on the MHF database.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

bellabee said:


> Don't forget the French Open tennis runs from 26th May to 9th June!


Ha! I think that one has slipped under my good lady's radar.

I'll say nowt....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First bit of advice I would give is to NOT plan too much.

The whole advantage of a MH is adaptability you dont need a site every night like a caravan!! make sure you use some Aires just so you get used to the idea, which, if you have never used one before, is very alien to us Brits !!

Get a copy of "All the Aires" which is probably THE most important book for any motorhomer in France. Next best is ACSI which will get you a campsite pitch for 14, 15 or 16 Euro's a night inc 'leccy out of high season!! (Google ACSI)

Monets garden is fantastic but GET THERE EARLY !!! loads of well signposted car parks but many have low trees (and they fill up quickly) so be aware !!

Dont plan on eating in Giverney, you will need an internal organ as a deposit !!

Its worth doing Leonardo Da-Vinci's home at Amboise as well. theres even a 10 van Aire right outside that costs a whole 1 euro per night, pay on exit !!! Arrive about 7 pm and it will probably be empty!!! gravel surface, well kept hedges, lovely (but no borne so make sure you have enough water) DONT use the one just down the road thats in a tarmaced yard, its horrible.

Les Andelays (think thats the spelling) (Dickie the Lionhearts Castle) is well advertised, dont bother!!! VERY disappointing.

As has been said dont use the motorways, boring and you have to pay !!!!

If you are member of CC you can get a *return* DFDS crossing for £54 if you book before the end of January.

If you PM me I can give you the location of a fantastic municipal campsite 6 miles out of Samaur thats right ON the Loire, even has a sandy beach!! some pitches are river side as well, fabulous site that we use a lot.

You WILL have a fantastic time but try to resist the temptation to "over-plan" :lol: the WHOLE idea of a MH is to think "This is a nice spot, I'll stop here, now wheres the nearest Aire" I only ever book a site in advance if I have a VERY specific reason to be in a specific spot at a specific time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I would second Tony's advice wholeheartedly, especially this bit.



tonyt said:


> Early morning start from Cambridge - I'd be more inclined to catch a latish ferry, 20h00ish to Dunkerque, though others will suggest Calais, overnight in the carpark in front of the Dunkerque ticket office (quite safe), and then be ready to start fresh in the morning and have the whole day to adjust to French roads. If you can make that crossing on a Saturday evening that would give you virtually truck free roads all day Sunday.
> 
> By all means have an itinerary and stick to it if you really want to but most of us prefer to just wander a little and work it out as we go - France is the place to do it.


Go out of the ferry port at Dunkerque, almost all the way round the roundabout immediately by the exit, then back inside BUT follow the signs to the right for the ticket office. There is a huge car park where you are allowed to overnight, and it isn't too noisy if you go over by the fence.

I would also say "Keep your itinerary" but be prepared to abandon it if something else takes your fancy. France is delightfully unpredictable . . . you go round the corner into a little town, and suddenly you want to spend a couple of days looking round.

We use Autoroute >> See here << and always have one or more possible itineraries saved on the netbook. Mrs Zeb then navigates using the GPS dongle, and if we want to deviate for a day or two then return to the "planned" route it's dead easy.

Be flexible is the best advice of all. In the past we have stopped just outside the channel port so we could decide whether to go left, right or straight on!! :lol: :lol: You will have no problem at all finding places to stay in May. Aires for overnights and Municipals for longer would be our choice - and they are all on Autoroute as little pushpins.

Dave


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Cazzie, thanks for the tip on the aires; I ordered the "All the Aires" book a couple of days ago.

Tony, we've actually booked the Folkestone CCC site for the night before our crossing, to avoid getting up at whattimedoyoucallthisoclock in the morning. We've got the Tesco tokens on their way to book the shuttle, and will probably aim to be in France around 10.30-11.00am local time. It's about 160 miles down to the Giverny area, so that should give us a reasonable time to trundle down for a tea-time arrival.

Whilst the Dordogne area is an objective, the outward/return itinerary is really only indicative. We felt we needed some sort of idea of what looked sensible for a day's journey, what general areas we would pass through, etc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> If you PM me I can give you the location of a fantastic municipal campsite 6 miles out of Samaur thats right ON the Loire, even has a sandy beach!! some pitches are river side as well, fabulous site that we use a lot.


So do we - and it's one of the best we know of.

Don't blame you for keeping that one under the chapeau :wink: - but it is in our database!

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Early morning start from Cambridge - I'd be more inclined to catch a latish ferry, 20h00ish to Dunkerque, though others will suggest Calais, overnight in the carpark in front of the Dunkerque ticket office (quite safe), and then be ready to start fresh in the morning and have the whole day to adjust to French roads. If you can make that crossing on a Saturday evening that would give you virtually truck free roads all day Sunday.


Ditto except we go for a later crossing so we reach the Dartford Crossing after 10pm and save £2.00 then either a late night crossing and park up on the other side for a sleep or opt for an early crossing with a sleep on the seafront at Dover first. This is determined by when we can get the cheapest crossing.
Either option lets you travel when the roads are clearest - there is no way I would set off down the M.11/M.25/M.20 during daytime hours, not a good start to any holiday.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jrr said:


> Tony, we've actually booked the Folkestone CCC site for the night before our crossing, to avoid getting up at whattimedoyoucallthisoclock in the morning. We've got the Tesco tokens on their way to book the shuttle,


Entirely up to you of course John, but waking up in France on the first morning is what Tony and I are banging on about. If there's a better way to start the holiday I don't know of it.

I would cancel the overnighter at Folkstone, book the Chunnel for a late afternoon or early evening (_Saturday for preference_) crossing, and stay at Escalles for the first night - and probably the last. There's a lovely campsite in Haute Escalles which is hardly 10 minutes from Coquelles, so you could be set up within half an hour of the train pulling in.

NOT Camping Le Blanc Nez in the town - that one is naff! You want this one 50.912311,1.72053 >> Google Maps View << . It's not far to walk into town (or ride the bikes) for an evening meal in either Restaurant L'Escale or Le Cap. What a way to start the holiday!! :wink:

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

If it fits in with your plans there's details of our informal 'get together' 
in Amboise:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131108-amboise.html


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> There's a lovely campsite in Haute Escalles which is hardly 10 minutes from Coquelles, so you could be set up within half an hour of the train pulling in.
> 
> NOT Camping Le Blanc Nez in the town - that one is naff! You want this one 50.912311,1.72053 Hope this helps Dave


......... and if you can get a pitch next to the road (lane), you should have a great view of the Channel.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Entirely up to you of course John, but waking up in France on the first morning is what Tony and I are banging on about. If there's a better way to start the holiday I don't know of it.
> 
> I would cancel the overnighter at Folkstone, book the Chunnel for a late afternoon or early evening (_Saturday for preference_) crossing, and stay at Escalles for the first night - and probably the last. There's a lovely campsite in Haute Escalles which is hardly 10 minutes from Coquelles, so you could be set up within half an hour of the train pulling in.
> 
> ...


Dave, we've planned dates around work commitments. To maximise our "escape", I can add a couple of days in front of the fortnight, but I can't do it at the end (so to speak). So the Saturday idea is probably off for this year, but I will file it away for future reference.

I will contact you (and/or MrPlodd) at some point regarding the municipal site on the Loire - it sounds good.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> ......... and if you can get a pitch next to the road (lane), you should have a great view of the Channel.


Last year's Elderflower cordial was made from flowers gathered on the walk back from town . . . I'm sure you wanted to know that! :lol:

There's a huge parking area on the right, half way to the town, at the start of a walk up to the pointy bit of the hill. There's a panoramic restaurant up there which is quite nice and not too expensive.

If you don't fancy that but prefer to walk down the other side to the coast, there is a very good permanent frites stall here 50.920939,1.703471

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

certainly do-able. As other have said, don't plan too much! 

There is parking for motorhomes at the official parking in Giverny, follow the coach signs and they'll point you to the end. I'm pretty sure overnighting is not allowed there. It's a shortish walk to the gardens entrance.

It depends on what time you have the tunnel booked, but Folkestone CCC site won't open the gate until 7am, so you may not be able to get away too quick! The road down to the site is steep and full of Potholes (well it was in September, not sure whether the club and / or council have it in their plans to repair it :roll: . 

If you haven't booked yet, consider getting a late evening booking for the tunnel & then arriving a few hours early. They'll put you on an earlier crossing & you can get to Calais in time to get on the aire by the beach or the yacht basin, or even cite europe (5 minutes from the exit road from the train).


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> If you don't fancy that but prefer to walk down the other side to the coast, there is a very good permanent frites stall here 50.920939,1.703471 Dave


Dave - you are the only person I know who would save the co-ords of a chip stall!  ................ but I've made a note of them :lol:


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*Folkstone C&CC SITE*

Folkstone C&CC SITE!!!!!!!
Lets hope the access road has been repaired 

last year we used it in June and it was full of pot holes and the most horrid drop-cant i have met :x 
Bit of a shock for a first time motorhomer. 8O 
The site itself is well laid out though.

Must remember to read all before adding my spout!!
sorry Bognarmike. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jrr said:


> So the Saturday idea is probably off for this year, but I will file it away for future reference.


Should have made it clearer John - sorry. _(Stinking cold, so the elderly grey cells are even fuzzier than usual! :roll: )_

I meant to recommend Saturday for the *outward *journey. The M25 is usually not too bad, and since France is closed on Sunday - and a fair bit of it doesn't open on Monday - it's a good plan if you want to get in a bit of driving on the first day or two.

(IMHO) The journey back from Dover is not so important w.r.t. timing. We often take a late evening crossing. That gives us plenty of time on the last day for the hypermarkets, and we drive home overnight when the roads are pretty quiet.

Works for us!

Dave.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Dave - you are the only person I know who would save the co-ords of a chip stall!  ................ but I've made a note of them :lol:


Looked them up on Google Maps Tony. 8)

Knew which was the van on the satellite view. Very pleasant stroll on the beach from there too - a lovely spot to scoff the chips!

Dave


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

bognormike said:


> certainly do-able. As other have said, don't plan too much!
> 
> There is parking for motorhomes at the official parking in Giverny, follow the coach signs and they'll point you to the end. I'm pretty sure overnighting is not allowed there. It's a shortish walk to the gardens entrance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Mike. We did wonder about the Folkstone site - we looked at it over 20 years ago when we were camping in the area, and thought then that the road was a bit rough. Naively I thought it might have been fixed by now....

Perhaps we'll cancel our booking and go to the nearby CC site instead.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Like many of the contributors we have been travelling across the "Ogin" for many years usually to France.
With modest Satellite gear you will if you must get the tennis both French and Wimbledon. Our original Kit was Maplins Camping Kit and we usually succeeded in getting reception down to the Dordogne. 
Must confess I now have a slightly larger dish. 

The Brass Band meet at Amboise is usually well attended and has ranged from approx 8 >25 vans. Brilliant free Brass music all weekend. Amboise its self is a must see on the loire.

We tend to plan little unless meeting friends and go where the weather takes us making adjustments as we travel.

We are no longer travelling to France sight seeing we are there for the ambiance, weather, and lifestyle. Still need a limited amount of sightseeing in Italy and Germany.

May and June is good for lowcost campsites 5* available for £15pn (Camping Cheques and ASCI)

In a nutshell, limit the number of objectives, enjoy the experience, relax and don't forget to exchange the odd glass of wine and chat to fellow campers. 

Enjoy


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We like to have a loose plan as well but then adjust it as we go along.

We normally have the first night campsite arranged beforehand so that we don't have any hassle after a long drive but we never bother with the last night.

Saumur is a fab place if you like a tipple of lovely wine. Lots of wineries. There are at least four on Rue Ackerman.

Your trip sounds OK to me as its a similar amount of driving to our normal trips.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Like I said in the other thread. I would say Aires are the way to go and now you have laid out the itinary I would definitely be looking at Aires or the odd municipal. Your moving on all the time so Aires will be much easier than messing about with sites. Its not like you will need EHU although there is a cracking little 4 van Aire just outside Brantome next to a motorhome dealer with 16AMP EHU, a toilet and services with just an honesty box for a couple of Euros. No views or anything though.

Don't Miss Cahors Market. Its brilliant and watch out for the Devil on the Bridge! 8O 

Plenty of places to stop easily at all those places. You will be spoilt for choice and fairly quiet in May. For my money though and this is just my opinion I would be seeing more of the Dordogne and Lot in a short trip and wouldn't bother with the Loire unless your really into Chateuxs. I wasn't that impressed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> wouldn't bother with the Loire unless your really into Chateuxs. I wasn't that impressed.


Heathen Barry.

Ray.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

We used the Folkestone site last year and it was not a good access road, nice site BUT not for a one night IMHO the road is owned by network rail so all they care about is getting land rovers and vans down and I got the impression that the CC absolved themselves of any responsibility.

Apart from that Just get over the channel and go with the flow.

Martin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The only thing we plan is the departure and return date, unless we are attending a specific event Sometimes we have a destination in mind but France is a large country and takes some covering. I have done all the running around and her Ladyship gets tired of sitting in my mobile shed passing all the shopping centres.
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn't bother with the Loire unless your really into Chateuxs. I wasn't that impressed.
> ...


Nah, good Christian me! :twisted:

When we first went over the water I mistook the Loire for the Dordogne. You know all those photos you see of castles, valleys and winding rivers and lovely little towns. I liked Samuer area and Valandry but found it a bit dull otherwise.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We live very close to the Dordogne- just 5 kms into the Lot et Garonne and I would say that it is a beautiful area and well worth a vissit. (if you need to know places to stop in the area feel free to pm me and we'll put together some ideas for you!)

I think that for a first trip abroard it is a good idea to have some idea where you plan to go -when you are more used to it you will need to do far less planning but first time round I think it's worth being prudent!


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes mrs W, Went to that area for the first time last year, and its on the list for this year, lovely area


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

That itinerary looks good to me. Monet's garden is overrated (not him, the garden) but worth an early visit as others have said. The Loire is lovely as is Cahors etc. Get an Aires guide, invaluable. Chateau Villandry gardens in the Loire should be on your list. Les Andelys is not that bad and the town is nice, but this is a ruined castle rather than a Chateau. We liked it, Richard was transported down the Seine to Rouen for burial.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Some really great tips here that I'm storing away for next year too - so thanks everyone. We will definitely be visiting Haute Escale - sounds great! Also will be looking up the (secret) Saumur campsite. I would add that Les Andelys is not that bad, in fact we really liked it! Ruined castle - good walk, but uphill (therefore not everyone's cup of tea) nice riverside promenade, reasonable restaurants, particularly the 'les routiers' opposite the campsite, old fashioned, but good, popular with the locals. At the campsite, enjoyed a lovely October afternoon on the banks of the Seine, with a beer, a book and a view of the local Kingfishers. Close to bliss. Each to their own. :wink:


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

The first thing that we did after buying our motorhome was to book the ferry only for a 2 week return trip to France.
On arrival we stopped at the first supermarket we met, filled the fridge & then drove south for about 4 hours, after that we just took every day as it came overnighting in some of the most fabulous locations, if the sun was shining when we woke, especially if we were beside a beach, we would just chill out for the day or explore the locality, if it was overcast or misty we would move on somewhere else until the day improved.
During our stay we became engrossed in the scenery, the culture & the people that we met, so much so that we lost track of the days & almost missed the ferry home. Enjoy.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow.

Many, many thanks for the helpful comments (too many to reply to individually). I'll go over them again in more detail at the weekend (just logged on for a quick peek between chores).


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We also like Les Andelys and have stayed at the l' Ile de Trois Rois campsite 4 or 5 times on the way to and from further South/West

On one occasion the weather was so good we stayed there for over a week and used the Smart daily for jaunts out and picnics etc.

The castle gets lit up at night and you get a great view from the campsite.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jrr said:


> Wow.
> 
> Many, many thanks for the helpful comments (too many to reply to individually). I'll go over them again in more detail at the weekend (just logged on for a quick peek between chores).


that's what happens at this time of year when somebody starts talking about travelling around France (or many other places), loads of people get their wanderlust twitching 8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> that's what happens at this time of year when somebody starts talking about travelling around France (or many other places), loads of people get their wanderlust twitching 8)


And most of them are suitably grateful for the efforts - though regrettably not all!!

Have a great time jrr - it's a pleasure to help folk like you.

Dave


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Lots of great ideas guys, keep them coming as I am heading over for my 7 week jaunt end of June ))

Thanks all


----------

